# Pony Clip help/ideas...



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's what he looks like now... although with more coat...


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm no help but wanted to say he is so cool!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

awe thanks! We love him :smile:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah he's a beauty; there was just a thread on the pony clip, I copied a link below. Very cool!

www.poodleforum.com/.../30754-temperance-corded-pony-poodle.html


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

hmmm can't get that link to work. I did a search prior to posting and didn't find much on the topic. What's the name of the thread?


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's one - http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/13525-ponydoodle-critique.html

But I like this page more - The Ponydoodle

Rebecca


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

I've had both Shadow & Zeph in the ponydoodle, Zeph in the corded version Shadow as a transitional clip while growing the crest.
The biggest problem I had was with the shaved tail band, it needs to be left long and blended into the body which seems to take forever, by the time Shadows was long enough I was ready to put him into a cc.
If you google ponydoodle you should get a few pics of variations of the style some people prefer to shave the ears to make the mane stand out more, I chose to leave them long for a shaggier look, from now on don't scissor any of the mane or tk you want it long and wispy to pull off the clip, and when you set the pattern clip it wider and slightly further down the back than you think you want it when I first did Zeph I clipped above the shoulder blade and left the mane too thin which looked fine on the table but not so good when she was running around.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Just research the Chinese Crested. To me that is a "Ponydoodle" & I like the socks on the legs instead of Poms. I have always had my Puff CC in the Hairless variation, until recently where age has dictated her clip.


----------

